# cleaning Mag oil reel that fell in SW?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rinse it, let it dry then spray with ReelMagic and go fishing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I give up... What is “mag oil”?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I give up... What is “mag oil”?


https://www.daiwa.com/global/en/magsealed/


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> I give up... What is “mag oil”?


It's an oil that has been magnetized thus providing a frictionless barrier to prevent anything from getting into the reel. The problem is if you ever need to service the reel you have to send it to Diawa. 

If everything I've read is correct, just rinsing it off should be fine. It just feels weird not taking it fully apart to make sure no salt water got inside of it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope it works out for you... I long ago figured out a method to protect any bearings on the reels I maintain (or repair) that pretty much water-proofs the bearing... I have reels in hard commercial service that haven't needed a bearing in years as a result...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Hope it works out for you... I long ago figured out a method to protect any bearings on the reels I maintain (or repair) that pretty much water-proofs the bearing... I have reels in hard commercial service that haven't needed a bearing in years as a result...


Well what’s the secret? Wheel bearing grease?


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't spray it with water. Put the reel in a bucket of fresh water for a little bit then pull it out and and shake it off a little and let dry. You may need to repeat if you think it is still dirty. You can also go to Harbor Freight and get the ultrasonic cleaner. It works great for cleaning reels. I dunk mine all the time because of rough water while wade fishing. If the reel can't take that then it is POS.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The problem for every supposed "sealed bearing" is water intrusion, period, so I figured out how to seal them up. With a used bearing - it's soaked in mineral spirits to thoroughly clean - then the surface of the bearing is also given a scrubbing with a toothbrush in that same mineral spirits bath (the stuff I use is usually labeled paint thinner in hardware or big box stores - but it's pure mineral spirits - a great solvent....). Bearing(s) and other parts are removed from the solvent and allowed to dry on newspaper or a paper towel. Bearings then get a bit of good quality gun oil (Gunslik, BreakFree, or similar) while the bearing is being worked a bit to allow the oil to penetrate the shield and get down to the race internally. I do this with both old and brand new bearings. The last step is to simply coat each shield surface ( the "sealed" part - each side..) to waterproof it with a good quality high temp blue grease (I like Kendall's - available in a big enough can that one purchase will do you forever -unless you repair a lot of reels each year...) on each side of the bearing... Then install the bearings and you're good to go. The grease doesn't provide any lube at all it just waterproofs the bearing and holds the gun oil in place internally. I have reels in hard service that have not needed a bearing in 15 years now - when before I needed new bearings every few years... 

All of this on older reels that were never designed to keep saltwater out of the gearcase....


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Send to daiwa no aftermarket replacement oil that i know of


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I have Diawas that are actually reels made for bass fishing in freshwater. All of the parts inside are stainless steel or bronze. I fish with them in nothing but saltwater and they've been dunked a time or two and I've never had a problem. I usually just flush the reel with a hose but if its dunked I'll dunk it in a bucket of freshwater. Afterwards squirt WD40 into every opening. My Diawas are 20 years old and work perfectly. I should think you don't need to spend $$ on a professional cleaning. I think the Ballistic is very expensive so for sure its parts should be stainless.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> I have Diawas that are actually reels made for bass fishing in freshwater. All of the parts inside are stainless steel or bronze. I fish with them in nothing but saltwater and they've been dunked a time or two and I've never had a problem. I usually just flush the reel with a hose but if its dunked I'll dunk it in a bucket of freshwater. Afterwards squirt WD40 into every opening. My Diawas are 20 years old and work perfectly. I should think you don't need to spend $$ on a professional cleaning. I think the Ballistic is very expensive so for sure its parts should be stainless.


The Ballistics are garbage, I had 2 of them and both of them corroded on the fake chrome pieces and are about twice as heavy as similar sized reels. You want the one I still have? $75 and it’s yours.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

So some people might think you don't like Diawa reels...don't know why they would think that. But you want to sell it. So here is how a car salesman would say it "I have a wonderful Ballistic Reel. Works great and has a nice heft to it. Only I just don't use it anymore and would like to sell it. It discounted the price to $75 only because it has light blemishing on the reel foot."


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> So some people might think you don't like Diawa reels...don't know why they would think that. But you want to sell it. So here is how a car salesman would say it "I have a wonderful Ballistic Reel. Works great and has a nice heft to it. Only I just don't use it anymore and would like to sell it. It discounted the price to $75 only because it has light blemishing on the reel foot."


SOLD for $80, I accept Venmo and PayPal. Message me your address


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Glad its' sold it. Some people just have a salesmanship knack. Wish I did.

And the selling price was way better than the trade I was going to make. I have a wonderful ink pen. It writes with blue ink...very rare. Its a much sought after collector's item from the 70's. Only skips occasionally but that gives it character.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> Glad its' sold it. Some people just have a salesmanship knack. Wish I did.
> 
> And the selling price was way better than the trade I was going to make. I have a wonderful ink pen. It writes with blue ink...very rare. Its a much sought after collector's item from the 70's. Only skips occasionally but that gives it character.


That was a joke...I meant I sold it to you and was requesting money. C’mon, help me out here!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Isn't the idea of mag sealed so you don’t have to open it up after you drop it in the water since there is no water intrusion?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Tailwaters said:


> The other day while fishing I made the mistake of setting my rod down for a second to get a drink out of the cooler. As luck would have it a fish hit during those few seconds of lapsed judgment and pulled the rod overboard. Although it wasn't in the water more than a few seconds it still got fully submerged. After pulling it out I poured fresh water over it, and then wasted it again when I got home with some "saltaway". Normally I would break the reel completely down but this reel has that Mag oil in it thus preventing me from doing so. The good news is it's suppose to prevent any water from getting into the gears but it also means I can't take it apart. It's a Diawa Ballistic 2500. Does anyone have any tips or thoughts on what I should do beside sending it to Diawa?


http://www.alanhawk.com/misc/mags.html


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Ballistics are garbage, I had 2 of them and both of them corroded on the fake chrome pieces and are about twice as heavy as similar sized reels. You want the one I still have? $75 and it’s yours.


Although I have only owned the two Ballistics for about a year and a half I've been pleased with their performance so far. Even the one that got submerged in the salt still works flawlessly. They get use about once a week for red fishing. As far as the weight goes the Ballistic LT 3000 is 6.5oz and the Stradic CI4 is basically the same at 6.7oz. The Stradic FL 3000 is 7.9oz.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tailwaters said:


> Although I have only owned the two Ballistics for about a year and a half I've been pleased with their performance so far. Even the one that got submerged in the salt still works flawlessly. They get use about once a week for red fishing. As far as the weight goes the Ballistic LT 3000 is 6.5oz and the Stradic CI4 is basically the same at 6.7oz. The Stradic FL 3000 is 7.9oz.


I had two of the first Ballistics that came out several years ago. Must be different now because I take excellent care of my gear and the first one had corrosion under the fake chrome on the rotor and rear of the body within a trip or two. I cleaned it up and sold the other one but the one I still have has sat for about three years and the corrosion has gotten worse to the point that there is green powder and the silver coating is flaking off.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

The new/newer ones are part of the LT (light tough) series. The bodies are made of a composite material which don't corrode so I too would assume you are referring to the older models. I know exactly what you are talking about though. Had the same issue with other reels I've owned and it got very frustrating. I think it's electrolysis, two different medals touching each other with a little salt added in. I had a couple Okuma and Penn reels where this happened.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tailwaters said:


> The new/newer ones are part of the LT (light tough) series. The bodies are made of a composite material which don't corrode so I too would assume you are referring to the older models. I know exactly what you are talking about though. Had the same issue with other reels I've owned and it got very frustrating. I think it's electrolysis, two different medals touching each other with a little salt added in. I had a couple Okuma and Penn reels where this happened.


Yep, whatever is in that fake chrome coating doesn’t like saltwater. Dissimilar metal corrosion for sure.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Tailwaters said:


> Although I have only owned the two Ballistics for about a year and a half I've been pleased with their performance so far. Even the one that got submerged in the salt still works flawlessly. They get use about once a week for red fishing. As far as the weight goes the Ballistic LT 3000 is 6.5oz and the Stradic CI4 is basically the same at 6.7oz. The Stradic FL 3000 is 7.9oz.


I’m using Stradic Ci4’s but the reel repairman told me the new Ballistics with Mag Oil really last in salt water use.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That was a joke...I meant I sold it to you and was requesting money. C’mon, help me out here!


I knew it was a joke. I was just kidding too.. I don't use spinning reels. I'm a baitcaster all the way. And my BIC ink pen means too much to me to ever trade it or sell it for any amount.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> I knew it was a joke. I was just kidding too.. I don't use spinning reels. I'm a baitcaster all the way. And my BIC ink pen means too much to me to ever trade it or sell it for any amount.


My spinning reels all collect dust. I only used my spinning reel for live bait surf fishing. I have a Ci4 and a Penn ConflictII and they look brand new. Baitcaster 99.9% of the time here too.


----------

